# Chief Dumbfuck



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone else think that Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher is getting far too much sympathy for his pathetic and cowardly act?

I'm a Chiefs fan, but when it finally sunk in what the man had done, I was like "why are we honoring this man?" He's a murderer. He doesn't get a free pass cause his momma didn't hug him enough. Life's hard; get a helmet. You know?


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 5, 2012)

i'm glad he saved us some money, too. sounded like a bomb ready to go off at any moment.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2012)

brimck325 said:


> i'm glad he saved us some money, too. sounded like a bomb ready to go off at any moment.


Evil.... lmao
Ah who am i kidding? My first thought when I heard the story was, "it must be hard playing for the chiefs" and, "it took a death for us to finally win a game"


----------



## biglungs (Dec 5, 2012)

as a raider fan fuck the chiefs 



even though we are just as bad


----------



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2012)

biglungs said:


> as a raider fan fuck the chiefs




Well as a fan of football, Fuck the Raiders.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 5, 2012)

Long time no see Beans. 

Yeah I think it's odd that he's not really being portrayed as a murderer, but as a victim himself. I don't get that part.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

Well you did make a thread...so you care.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Long time no see Beans.
> 
> Yeah I think it's odd that he's not really being portrayed as a murderer, but as a victim himself. I don't get that part.


Yeah man, long time. Glad to see you kept your AWESOME sig. 
What a moron. 



Trolling said:


> Well you did make a thread...so you care.


Who said I didn't care? I care that he's getting undeserved sympathy.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

You didn't have to.

Anyone else think that Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher is getting far too much sympathy for his pathetic and cowardly act?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You didn't have to.
> 
> Anyone else think that Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher is getting far too much sympathy for his pathetic and cowardly act?


Dude, you hitting the bottle again? What the hell is your point? He didn't have to care? Some times I think you are just trying to stir the shit


----------



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You didn't have to.
> 
> Anyone else think that Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher is getting far too much sympathy for his pathetic and cowardly act?


Sure I did. Makes me sick so I said something about it.
It's a very simple concept around.......a forum.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 6, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Dude, you hitting the bottle again? What the hell is your point? He didn't have to care? Some times I think you are just trying to stir the shit


Because he made a thread about it...


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

lets make his season better everyone please go online and select jovan belcher to pro bowl plz


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Because he made a thread about it...


Yes he's made a thread a out it, what the fuck is your point? You didn't even respond to any of the questions I asked. Get it together.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2012)

Brady Quinn still sucks. He couldn't throw a party.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Brady Quinn still sucks. He couldn't throw a party.


Ha! Couldn't throw a party....

_shakes head..._

he's not doing bad today apparently.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2012)

Beeeeeansly....









CLEVELAND 30, KC 7


Kansas City ChiefsCompAttYdsPctY/ASackYdsLTDIntRatingBrady Quinn(notes)102115947.67.65290153.5

Passing for Kansas City Chiefs
[h=4][/h]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 25, 2012)

COLTS 20, KC 13


Kansas City ChiefsCompAttYdsPctY/ASackYdsLTDIntRatingBrady Quinn(notes)102216245.57.4170232.8


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 25, 2012)

[h=4]2012[/h] YARDS TDs QB Rating
Brady Quinn 1092 2 60.8
NFL AVG 1717 10 85.8
League Leader 4781 39 157.9



Sorry Beansly. I hope they get rid of him soon. I bet you could play better.


----------



## biglungs (Dec 25, 2012)

i heard that bitch was threatening to leave him with thr baby and clean him out on child support.


----------



## jjfw (Dec 26, 2012)

Premeditated murder, no I have no sympathy toward him. Whether the bitch was going to take the baby and clean him out of child support. Dennis Rodman survived, I think he's still in the process of getting sucked dried by child support. But murder, he planned it. whether shooting himself or not, it was premeditated, bottom line.


----------

